# New Fluval Flora Nano Reef/Red Frogfish home - Auction special



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

:bigsmile:

As promised, here's some first pics of the Fluval Flora tank setup I bought from Pamela at the auction. Still working on the aquascaping but wanted to post something tonight. The rock is one single piece taken from the 210g when I tore that down last weekend. Different red & green macroalgae, and a few small easy to keep frags (tiny toadstool, zoas, & mushroom corals mainly).

Red frogfish









Front view









Side view


----------



## Raf (Nov 6, 2010)

nice Anthony! congrats!


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

WOW looks great !


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Great looking setup! I think Fluval actually calls this tank a Flora. Keep us updated on how it works out for you... 

I thought you also bought a small zen type rectangle tank...or am I mistaken...with the floating ferns...


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

I see you are not using the stock LED light that comes with the Spec. What light is that you are using?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

More close ups














































Thanks for looking.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Wow, that is quick and nice. You make that look so easy  Very tempting but no Tank #12 :lol:

The fish look sooooo coooool !!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

It might be the Flora. It came with a 13w PC and I added a 1w blue LED moonlight. Going to go to the LED store this week and retrofit an LED light into the fixture probably. Mix of 6500k daylight with 450nm blue actinic LEDs. (unless they have 10000k whites).

Anthony


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Wow, that is quick and nice. You make that look so easy  Very tempting but no Tank #12 :lol:
> 
> The fish look sooooo coooool !!


The tank was set up and fish moved over within an hour of getting home from the auction. That's the beauty of sw - use cured live rock from my sump & NO CYCLE!!!!:bigsmile:

And yes, it is a very cooooooool looking fish. He's swimming and walking all over the tank exploring his new luxury condo


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

djamm said:


> Great looking setup! I think Fluval actually calls this tank a Flora. Keep us updated on how it works out for you...
> 
> I thought you also bought a small zen type rectangle tank...or am I mistaken...with the floating ferns...


Slipstream bought the Zen tank. That was too small for my new shrimp tank (doing a 3g rimless) and with an aluminum frame, not sure about using it for sw nano so I didn't bid on it.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow you made a nice job of setting my tank up. LOL!!! Cheers Laurie


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

With the new bigger desk, this is my new view while I'm working on the computer.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I love the colouring on this fish. Very unique for sure. Nice setup.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

WOW! that was fast. I love the fish . Keep us posted.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

The Flora looks awesome Anthony and that Red Frogfish is really cool looking too!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Pamela. I was hoping you'd like what I did with "your" tank (and you too Laurie):lol:

The only bad thing is that I get very distracted with easy viewing of all three sw tanks while working on my computer. This slows my work down a lot but I'm hoping the distraction phase is temporary and I can get back to work without looking at the frogfish or clowns/anemones every few minutes.

Well today, the water has cleared up nicely. I thoroughly rinsed out aragonite sand from my 210g teardown so it was only a little cloudy yesterday. Crystal clear today. 

Most of the beautiful macro algaes I received from Reeferious after the auction, so props to him

The red frogfish (Felicia named him, but that name eludes me at two in the morning) loves his new home and ate several rehydrated freezedried shrimp this morning to show that he's relaxed and chilling in his chic new bachelor pad. 

Anthony

NOTE: Felicia named him Teeka


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow!! I have never seen a Flora used as a SW setup, but it looks great!

Good thing I didn't go to the auction... I am supposed to be *downsizing*...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

teija said:


> Wow!! I have never seen a Flora used as a SW setup, but it looks great!
> 
> Good thing I didn't go to the auction... I am supposed to be *downsizing*...


The light is ok for now, but I'll be upgrading it to some LEDs soon for the sake of the corals in the new tank.


----------



## Richard (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow, they are so beautiful! Anthony, I won't be able to do any work with these tanks in front of me.


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

I realize this is almost a year old but I'm hoping for an update? Did it work out? What equipment needed to be added/changed, etc? Im looking to eventually convert my 8g flora to a simple nano soft reef like they have on display at kinged.

Thanks!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm redoing the Fluval Flora as a full blown nano reef. Thinking about adding an above tank mini-sump to hold a small protein skimmer. Would like to upgrade to a diy LED light. Maybe add a canister filter to hold my Purigen and Phosban phosphate remover.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Just drill it


----------

